# Wed. Rain??



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

Is anyone going out wed. morn. with the rain that is predicted in south west ohio. I only have one more week day left. that is tomarrow. I would love to go out one last time, but I am afraid it will be a washout??? Any thoughts???


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Two methods:

Go to an area where you know you birds are around set up and lightly cluck purr and occassionally yelp very softly

OR my favorite

Go and hunt as many open fields as you can look for birds and then stalk/ambush or try calling lightly. Turkeys seek out open areas during rain

Hey last day to hunt? rain? .....that's why you bought that expensive rain gear.

Good luck

Rich


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i agree with rich. they love to hit the fields in the rain. ive heard them gobble at the thunder many times also. so if its thundering in the early am id find a field close to the gobbling and try it out.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

well I dont know about the rest of you guys that got out today but I didnt see or hear a thing, after tomorrow I`am finished for the season, have to work the weekend. good luck to all that are still going out!


----------

